# Angelgerät für Florida



## phil4 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein erster Beitrag hier, ich heisse Philipp, bin 25 und komme aus Essen, erstmal HALLO ;-)

Zu meiner Frage(ich hoffe das ist das richtige Unterforum, sonst bitte verschieben):

Ich bin im November wieder in Florida und möchte diesmal auf Grouper und Jack(ich glaube Königsmakrele) gehen.
War sonst immer nur mit den Party Booten draussen . 

Ich angel gerne aktiv und möchte Spinnen mit Wobler, Blinker oder Lure.

Kann mir jemand Tips geben , welches Gerät ich am besten nehmen kann(Köder,Rute,Rolle, Schnur,eventl. Vorfach).

Und wenn jemand noch nen guten Half Day Charter in Islamorada kennt, bin ich offen für Empfehlungen !

Danke und ich freue mich über eine Antwort.

Viele Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## rauber83 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

so also erstmal servus.

für ajs grouper: penn senator oder daiwa sealine 6/0 mit 80lbs mono, sliplead so um die 14 oz., 80 oder 100 lbs doppelarmlanges vorfach, 9/0 circle hook, "butterflied" mingo snapper oder white snapper bzw. lebender hardtail. für grouper, als anfänger so etwa 5 kurbelumdrehungen vom boden weg und nach dem erfolgreichen biss so hart wie es geht kurbeln. bremse am besten mit nem gummihammer ganz zu. vertrau mir gaaaaaaaanz zu sonst geht der grouper wieder in sein loch. wenn du ihn so 20 "cranks" oben hast kannst dich spielen. Ajs immer im mittelwasser, also normalerweise bei 150 ft tiefe 10 sec absingen lassen. die grossen jacks kommen aus dem schwarm auch weit nach oben um zu fressen...  jiggen: die billigvariante, die aber vollkommen ausreicht: 20 er torium mit 60 lbs power pro 80 lbs flouro windon und ne shimano trevala oder daiwa saltist rute. dazu shimano oder wiliamson oder was auch immer für jigs.... ganz absinken lassen. zunächst langsam so etwa 10 kurbelumdrehungen jiggen und absinken lassen. nach 2-3 mal bis ganz oben jiggen. nicht wundern wenn du einige jigs verlierst aber das sind dann kings. komm net auf die idea mit stahl zu fischen, dann faengst du keinen jack oder grouper mehr.
für king mako: ne 20 lbs rute, z.b. ne tallus kingfish, geht aber jede andere sehr weiche rute auch, ne kleine multi, also z.b. ne gti 320 oder die oben erwähnte torium. viele ska teams fischen auch mit der penn 545 mag. 25 lbs schnur, single stran wire und 2 kleine drillinge. als koeder einen hardtail bei 2-3 knoten geschleppt, oder mit ner ss 7500 oder z 706 als "flyline" im freiwasser treibend präsentiert.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

Hallo Philipp,

erst einmal ein liebes Hallo hier im AB!
Wenn du oben bei "Suchen" mal Florida eingibst, findest du interessante Beiträge und viele Antworten auf deine Fragen. Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## phil4 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

Hallo Ihr 2,

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!!!

Wie im letztem Beitrag auch vorgeschlagen, habe ich mich mitlerweile durch (fast) alle Florida Themen durchgelesen, denke ich habe euer Know How und die Tips verinnerlicht und werd mir nun zu helfen wissen ;-)

Übrigends , dickes Kompliment für die Live Berichte, konnte gar nicht genug bekommen !!

Viele Grüße.
Philipp


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

Vielen Dank Phillip und solltest du noch ganz bestimmte Infos benötigen, die nirgendwo beschrieben sein sollten, dann melde dich einfach! Ansonsten wünsche ich dir eine Menge Spass in Florida! Wir werden wieder im September berichten was uns an die Angel springt im Sunshine State!


----------



## phil4 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Phillip und solltest du noch ganz bestimmte Infos benötigen, die nirgendwo beschrieben sein sollten, dann melde dich einfach! Ansonsten wünsche ich dir eine Menge Spass in Florida! Wir werden wieder im September berichten was uns an die Angel springt im Sunshine State!


 
Ich denke ich werde ne Penn Slammer 260 nehmen, geflochtene Schnur so bis 30pfund und als rute ne Shimana Speedmaster ?! Was hälst du davon? Als Köder nen netten Popper oder den ein oder anderen Wobbler, oder den guten alten Live Bait SHRIMP!!!

Ich freue mich auf den kommenden Live Bericht !!


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde ne Penn Slammer 260 nehmen, geflochtene Schnur so bis 30pfund und als rute ne Shimana Speedmaster ?! Was hälst du davon? Als Köder nen netten Popper oder den ein oder anderen Wobbler, oder den guten alten Live Bait SHRIMP!!!
> 
> Ich freue mich auf den kommenden Live Bericht !!



hi,

mit ner 30lbs-schnur würde ich ehr auf die 360 zurückgreifen. die 260 ist zwar zierlich, aber du brauchst manchmal ein paar brems- und schnurreseven. der einstieg großer fische ist JEDERZEIT möglich.


----------



## phil4 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mit ner 30lbs-schnur würde ich ehr auf die 360 zurückgreifen. die 260 ist zwar zierlich, aber du brauchst manchmal ein paar brems- und schnurreseven. der einstieg großer fische ist JEDERZEIT möglich.


 
Hi guifri,

danke für deine Antwort !
Was sagst du denn zur Speedmaster von shimano, ok`?!

Und was nutz du für vorfächer? dickere mono schnur oder stahl?? und wie lang sollte es sein?

Gruss
Philipp


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

Slammer 360 paßt (260er würde aber auch gehen...kein sehr großer Unterschied, auch nicht im Gewicht) ... und 30lbs Geflochtene drauf paßt auch !

Wichtig:
Vor der Geflochtenen möglichst noch mindestens 1, besser 3 Meter 40-Pfund Mono-Schnur vorschalten. Wenn Du den Knoten "ordentlich" machst, dann kannste auch damit gut durchziehen. Die Sichtigkeit vom Wasser ist schon extrem...und mit der vorgeschalteten Mono hast Du definitiv wesentlich mehr Bisse !

Ausserdem bietet ne 40lbs-Mono auch noch Abriebschutz (was aufgrund der Muscheln, Felsen, etc. sehr wichtig ist).

Die Köder passen...mit Gummis hab ich übrigens drüben bisher kaum was gefangen (bis auf ganz kleine Gummis)...Wobbler und Popper sind definitv fängiger !

Für Shrimps einen 2er bis max 1/0er Haken nehmen ... und auf die richtige Anköderung achten !

--> Blei so leicht wie möglich !

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

:q :q 

Hab doch gleich geahnt, was für Nachfragen noch kommen 

Stahlvorfach kannst Du draufmachen, wenn Du nix fangen willst  ... oder aber wenn´s auf Haie gehen soll. Dann ist allerdings die Rute sicher nicht passend 

Zur Rute...hast Du die Speedmaster bereits (welche ? 2,7 m mit bis zu 100gr WG oder eine Andere?).

Wenn Du noch keine hast...es gibt auch einige andere gute Ruten...

Gruß
Robert


----------



## phil4 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> :q :q
> 
> Hab doch gleich geahnt, was für Nachfragen noch kommen
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Robert,

danke erstmal für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort , sorry das sich alles überschnitten hat ;-)

Die Speedmaster habe ich noch nicht, bin gerne offen für Vorschläge, ins auge gefasst habe ich die 3M mit bis zu 125 gr. wurfgewicht.!!!

Viele Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> danke erstmal für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort , sorry das sich alles überschnitten hat ;-)
> 
> ...



Hi Philipp, #h

dann meinst Du aber sicher die Speedmaster Game Type (KLICK MICH !), richtig ?

Habe mir genau die 3m-Variante selbst vor ein paar Wochen geholt, leider noch nicht gefischt (ist ja auch für die USA gedacht ) ... sieht und fühlt sich soweit allerdings gut an ! :m

... allerdings nicht unbedingt eine Rute, um "normalgroße" Wobbler und Popper, sowie Shrimps zu werfen, sondern defnitiv was für größere Köder (auch große Popper und insbesondere Köderfische mitsamt Blei, etc) !

Wie gesagt...kannste schon kaufen, allerdings für größere Köder ... die Rute ist in der Game-Type-Version deswegen auch EINE GANZE ECKE (!!!) schwerer als z.B. die normale Speedmaster-Spinning mit 100gr Wurfgewicht ! Wobei die Speedmaster Spinning NIEMALS 100gr Wurfgewicht hat 

Hast Du vielleicht schon eine passende "Hechtrute" in 2,7 bis max 3,0m mit bis zu 80 gr Wurfgewicht ... datt wäre schonmal ein Anfang

Für die "normale Angelei" würde ich Dir eher ´ne


----------



## phil4 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

Hallo Robert #h|supergri,

genau die gleiche hatte ich ins Auge gafasst ! Allerdings denke ich das die 2,7 mit 10 - 50 gr eventuell doch reichen sollte??!! (Ist glaub ich aber im Moment bei Angel Domäne nicht lieferbar)

Ich habe nur leichtes Spinngerät, das langt mir nicht für Florida :-( Ich habe halt sonst immer auf den Booten die Leihgeräte genommen...

Die Angeldomäne ist 10 Minuten von mir entfernt, ich fahr mal hin , viell. haben die Sie ja da..

Viele Grüße,
Philipp

P.S. Reicht es in Naples und Islamorada wenn ich die Angelizenz in Tackle Shop hole oder muss ich parallel einen Angelschein besitzen (Mache den erst  im Herbst )|kopfkrat


----------



## rauber83 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> P.S. Reicht es in Naples und Islamorada wenn ich die Angelizenz in Tackle Shop hole oder muss ich parallel einen Angelschein besitzen (Mache den erst im Herbst )|kopfkrat


 
ja ne fishing license bekommst du in allen angelläden, teilweise bei wal mart, bei jedem tax collector und bei fwc direkt. also du brauchst nur den wisch und damit kannst dann im meer fischen. für süßwasser brauchst du ne extra license.


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> :q :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn Du vom Boot aus auf King Mackerel aus sein solltest, nimm in jedem Fall single strand Stahlvorfach in der 30 lbs-Klasse!!!


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Wenn Du vom Boot aus auf King Mackerel aus sein solltest, nimm in jedem Fall single strand Stahlvorfach in der 30 lbs-Klasse!!!



Jajaja...auch auf Spanish Mackerel 

... und auf Wahoo ...

...und auf Barracuda ...

Mönsch, Guidole ... haste ja schon recht...aber erstmal würde ich mit "normalen Fischen" anfangen , z.B. nem Grouper, ein paar schönen Snappern, Yellowtails, etc. :q


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> Hallo Robert #h|supergri,
> 
> genau die gleiche hatte ich ins Auge gafasst ! Allerdings denke ich das die 2,7 mit 10 - 50 gr eventuell doch reichen sollte??!! (Ist glaub ich aber im Moment bei Angel Domäne nicht lieferbar)
> 
> ...



Ich würde ne Rute bis max. 80gr wählen ... bis 50 macht aber noch mehr Spaß und damit kann man auch leichtere Köder und Shrimps besser werfen !

Bei der Angeldomäne gibt es übrigens bis morgen abend bis zu 20% Rabatt (bei Einkauf ab EUR 999)....ok, für die meisten ist die Rabattstaffel "15% bei Einkauf über EUR 150" trefflicher ... macht aber auch ne ordentliche Summe aus !

Wenn Du bei der Domäne bist schau Dir auch gleich mal diese Ruten hier an (insbesondere die bis 125gr WG):

Fenwick Seahawk Pro Serie (KLICK MICH) 

Fenwick Seahawk Pro Boat Serie (KLICK MICH) ... wenn Du auch ne kostengünstige, schwerere Bootsrute willst

Dann noch die Penn Overseas Spin-Serie KLICK MICH 3

Die hier ist (wenn auch relativ leicht) in der Angeldomäne derzeit auch sehr günstig ... Berkley Series One Trout Specialist (eigentlich eine Meerforellenrute ... sicher gut mit leichten Ködern !) 

Ich würde mich vermutlich an Deiner Stelle aber für die Speedmaster Game Type in 3m bis 50gr WG entscheiden...derzeit sehr günstig und halt auch ne echte Salzwasserrute (KLICK MICH SCHNELL) ! 2,7m wären mir persönlich auch lieber ... gibt es derzeit aber leider dort nicht günstig !  Für das leichte Fischen vom Boot würde ich sogar noch eher zu max 2,5m raten !

Wenn Du was ganz Feines willst, dann kommt sowas natürlich auch noch in Frage (ist dann aber schon preislich echt "gehoben"  ... KLICK MICH zur Aspire-CX-Shore-Game-Saltwater ...auf so eine Rolle macht man dann allerdings keine Slammer mehr drauf...da muss dann schon mindestens eine Quantum Cabo 40 drauf !


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Jajaja...auch auf Spanish Mackerel
> 
> ... und auf Wahoo ...
> 
> ...



Ist ja richtig, aber er sprach ja selbst von Kings...Und für mich habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, beim nächsten Mal mit prall gefüllter Vorfachtasche auf Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein.

Stell Dir vor, du stehst mit Deinem Böötchen am artificial reef beim Snapper-Stippen mit shrimps und in den Booten rechts und links von dir, fangen auf einmal die Rollen an zu rauchen...#q

Oder stehst mit 15lbs-Vorfächern auf der Pier und plötzlich kommen rechts und links die Black Drums vorbei....Dann kannze einpacken...(habe ich so leider noch nicht erlebt - ist aber möglich).


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Wenn Du was ganz Feines willst, dann kommt sowas natürlich auch noch in Frage (ist dann aber schon preislich echt "gehoben"  ... KLICK MICH zur Aspire-CX-Shore-Game-Saltwater ...auf so eine Rolle macht man dann allerdings keine Slammer mehr drauf...da muss dann schon mindestens eine Quantum Cabo 40 drauf !




Und Papa Guifri hat sich jetzt die http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2168_Antares-AX-Braid-Boat.html in12-20 lbs gegönnt...macht nen feinen Eindruck...Ich hoffe, dass ich da eines nicht allzu fernen Tages nen schönen King am Stahlvorfach drillen werden tu...:vik:


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> Hallo Robert #h|supergri,
> 
> 
> P.S. Reicht es in Naples und Islamorada wenn ich die Angelizenz in Tackle Shop hole oder muss ich parallel einen Angelschein besitzen (Mache den erst  im Herbst )|kopfkrat



Du brauchst keinen "deutschen" Schein, um drüben ne Lizenz zu kaufen. no prob


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Und Papa Guifri hat sich jetzt die http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2168_Antares-AX-Braid-Boat.html in12-20 lbs gegönnt...macht nen feinen Eindruck...Ich hoffe, dass ich da eines nicht allzu fernen Tages nen schönen King am Stahlvorfach drillen werden tu...:vik:



Feines Rütchen !

Hab den "Original-Weltrekordheilbutt-Stecken" selbst schon in der Hand gehabt (von Stefan) .. erstaunlich, daß sogar die Fotos von Stefan bei der Domäne drinnen sind 

Da Du Dich selbst ja zu USA in 2009 nicht mehr durchringen kannst, werde ich wohl vom 20.09. bis 10.10. ein paar Kings für Dich mitfangen müssen :q :q :q

Bzgl. der "bereit für alle Eventualitäten sein" haste natürlich vollstens Recht ! Ich hab aber von der "Standard-Ausrüstung" und "Standard-Vorfach" gesprochen. 

Bei sind auch schon immer fertige Stahlvorfächer in unterschiedlichen Stärken und Längen an Bord ! :m


----------



## phil4 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

Männer :g  ,

danke für eure Beiträge und Tips. Sorry das ich jetzt erst schreibe , lese gerade noch mit Begeisterung die  Florida Berichte von Nick-A und Fischmäulchen Die sind wirklich :vik: TOP !!!!!!!

Ich werde euch berichten für welche Rute ich mich entschieden habe, viell. ja nicht nur eine ;-)

Danke und viele Grüße !!!
Philipp


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> Männer :g  ,
> 
> 
> Ich werde euch berichten für welche Rute ich mich entschieden habe, viell. ja nicht nur eine ;-)
> ...





weiser entschluss


----------



## phil4 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*

Okay, die Penn *Overseas SW Spin, 2,70m, 20-50g gefällt mir ganz gut !*

Ich denke die in verbindung mit einer Penn Slammer 360 kommt doch ganz gut, oder ?!
Gruss
Philipp


----------



## phil4 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> Okay, die Penn *Overseas SW Spin, 2,70m, 20-50g gefällt mir ganz gut !*


 
Bestellt...|bla: Danke für den Tip mit 15 % bei der Domäne, hab ich gar nicht druff geachtet, wäre Freitag dahin gefahren und weg wären die % gewesen ;-)

Kommt bestimmt noch einiges dazu ! Fliege ja erst |gr: im November nach MIAMI!!!

@ Robert: Ich habe aus einem alten Florida Bericht von dir gelesen das du mal auf diesem "up to 6 Person" Charter in Marathon warst (Half Day ca. 59$ p.P )...Kannst du das empfehlen?? Wäre mal was für uns (sind zu 6 und die 3 Frauen kann ich schlecht jedes mal für nen Full Dayy Charter begeistern ) #d ;-)



Gruss Philipp


----------



## guifri (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgerät für Florida*



phil4 schrieb:


> Bestellt...|bla: Danke für den Tip mit 15 % bei der Domäne, hab ich gar nicht druff geachtet, wäre Freitag dahin gefahren und weg wären die % gewesen ;-)
> 
> Kommt bestimmt noch einiges dazu ! Fliege ja erst |gr: im November nach MIAMI!!!
> 
> ...



So. Nicht immer nur vorher schlau fragen und dann nichts mehr berichten.#d 

Sag an, was ging?#h


----------

